# Zeeland 2.0 - Die AB Wolfsbarschsession



## Christian.Siegler (4. September 2020)

Total geil. Bin schwer begeistert! Tolle Bilder, Hammer-Fische. Einfach perfekt! Danke fürs Teilen!!!


----------



## Seele (4. September 2020)

Richtig fettes Petri


----------



## jörn (4. September 2020)

Mega! Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht und die geilen Fotos.


----------



## Krallblei (4. September 2020)

Jiehaa

Schöner Berich, klasse geschrieben und super Bilder!!

Danke

Geh morgen auch wieder Wölfe jagen in Spanien


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. September 2020)

Da bin ich ja mal richtig platt - n so schönen Urlaubsbericht hatte ich dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr erwartet! 

Tolle Bilder, tolle Fische - Danke fürs teilen


----------



## glavoc (4. September 2020)

HAMMA  & DANKE!


----------



## Andal (4. September 2020)

Sehr schön!

Die Bilder atmen einen Duft von Grill und Olivenöl.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (4. September 2020)

Danke für den - wieder mal - tollen Bericht und die gelungenen Bilder!
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Skott (4. September 2020)

Petri, tolle Bilder und tolle Fische, besonders das  1. Bild ist richtig geil!   

Sorry, aber was mir gegen den Strich geht, ist, einem Fisch, den ich wieder releasen will (Hut ab dafür!), zum Präsentieren mit einer Hand zum Fixieren in die Kiemen zu greifen. Das gehört sich nicht und ist nicht waidgerecht. Entweder zeige ich ihn für's Foto kurz anders oder ich verzichte auf das Bild!!!


----------



## Salt (4. September 2020)

Vielen lieben euch allen für die Glückwünsche & likes! 
Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt dies Jahr auch nicht damit gerechnet, noch so einen Bericht zu schreiben. 

@Skott - was mich mal interessieren würde, woher deine Meinung darüber kommt, ein sauber ausgeführter Griff am Kiemendeckel sei weniger "waidgerecht" als andere Griffe? 
Gibt es dazu Studien oder sonst nachvollziehbare Fakten? 

Waidgerechte Präsentation nach deutscher Auslegung ist, soweit ich das verstanden habe, das Foto eines toten Fischs da dieser sofort nach dem Fang zu töten ist. 
Ansonsten ist es mMn kein Unterschied wo ich den Fisch anfasse. Die Schleimschicht leidet auf jeden Fall, weshalb auch keschern zweifelhaft bleibt. Beim Halten unter dem Bauch besteht grade bei stark schleimenden Fischen wie Wobas immer das Risiko das er einem aus den Händen fällt, und sich (und mich) dabei verletzt. Beim Griff von vorne ins Maul besteht das Risiko Kiefergelenke zu überdehnen. Genick-, Schwanzwurzel- und Augengriffe verbieten sich bei Fischen eh wenn sie wieder zurück sollen.... 

Wie gesagt, ich greife nicht in die Kiemen, ich greife den Kiemendeckel. Grade bei Fischen, die durch das Spreizen der Kiemendeckel ihre Beute ins Maul saugen ist dort auch ne Menge Platz vorhanden. Meine Finger kommen mit den Kiemen selbst nicht in Kontakt. Darüber hinaus ist es ein sehr sicherer Griff der das Verletzungsrisiko für beide Seiten minimiert. 
Klar, am schonensten ist das direkte Abhaken im Wasser. Aber ansonsten kann ich an einer weltweit zigtausendfach genutzten Methode nichts verwerfliches finden.


----------



## Willi aus I (6. September 2020)

Top, so einen großen Fisch zu releasen macht nicht jeder. Hut ab.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (6. September 2020)

Super geiler Bericht, tolle Fotos und schöne Fänge,top und danke für den Bericht!!


----------



## Ostseesilber (6. September 2020)

Wie immer von dir ein einfach genialer Bericht mit stimmungsvollen Bildern. Man ist immer live dabei und es juckt sofort in den Pfoten. So soll es sein.

Ein Highlight für jeden Küstenfischer.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. September 2020)

Guter Fisch
Die Stelle kommt mir sehr bekannt vor
Nur wie machst du das,mittig im Wasser zu stehen und den "kleinen"Strand im Rücken zu haben.  Dann ist das Wasser wieder weg,  nur Steine.  das alles in kurzer Zeit ?
Mit welcher Kamera hast du die Bilder gemacht?
Hatte euch ein Tag auf der Insel gesehen,
"Touristen bez.neue Gesichter " fallen gleich auf;-)


----------



## Salt (23. September 2020)

Besten Dank! 
Schau an, wir hatten auch nach weißen Stiefeln ausschau gehalten aber nichts gesehen, Roller ist dort ja kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal 
Tja....Strand, Wasser & Steine ergeben sich durch die Perspektive, mehr nicht. Wir waren da weiter vorne, nicht direkt unten am Parkplatz. 
Die Fotos mache ich aktuell mit einem Huawei P20pro bzw mein Buddy nutzt auch Huawei 

Bist du aktuell noch vor Ort?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (23. September 2020)

Die weißen Stiefeln musste ich im Sommer Urlaub leider nach 5 Jahren entsorgen;-) 
Die ersten Tagen haben mich die Jungs nicht mehr gleich erkannt .
Bin nicht vor Ort,  weiss aber das es sehr wenig läuft,  seit Wochen schon sehr ruhig. 
Ich denke übernächste Woche werden die grossen nach dem Sturm aus oosterschelde Richtung Portugal  ziehen. 
Wenn Wetter zulässt bin ich am 03.10 vor Ort.
An Hand der Fotos habt ihr gut Strecke gemacht,  aber genau so geht das ,mit den Barschen....


----------



## Salt (24. September 2020)

Ja...den meisten Fischen gefällt die Sommerrückkehr wohl nicht so doll. War bei den Mefos letztes Wochenende genauso. Hoffen wir mal das es jetzt los geht.
Kannst ja beim nächsten mal auf nen Schnack ran kommen wenn du magst.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. September 2020)

Wann seit ihr wieder vor Ort?? 
Ich muss schon sagen , ihr habt euch wirklich gute Stellen für den WB ausgesucht,  da musst doch einer gut recherchiert haben. Den so durch Zufall kommt man nicht da hin ;-)


----------



## Salt (24. September 2020)

Am 3. hätten wir ne Überschneidung
Naja....ich hab dann schon ein paar Jahrzehnte Erfahrung im Spotten fürs Küstenspinnfischen auf die verschiedensten Sachen und mit den modernen Werkzeugen von heute alles easy für mich. 
Nen Guide brauchte ich nie für sowas...mein Username kommt nicht Grundlos.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (25. September 2020)

Manche Stellen die früher gut waren ,sind es jetzt nicht mehr. Wenn der Barsch nicht mehr ausreichend Nahrung findet dann wird es ruhiger . Ein Beispiel,  wo du den grossen gefangen hast,  die Stelle war über Jahre "mega" leider seit 2 Jahren nur noch ......:-(
Grund für , die Steine sind von Sand bedeckt worden , somit keine Krebse etc. mehr vorhanden. Hatte früher dort immer viele Hänger , es war richtige köder- Schlacht,  aber die Fische waren auch da
Wetter fürs nächste WE ist für die Barsch-Jagd perfekt,  keine Sonne , bedeckter Himmel,  mässiger Wind.
Da wird bestimmt was gehen......


----------



## Salt (25. September 2020)

Ja....so ein Ködergrab haben wir beim letzten mal auch gefischt, das sind immer die besten Stellen. Aber du siehst ja, ab und an kommt auch an alten Plätzen was vorbei. Vielleicht werden die Steine ja auch irgendwann wieder frei gespült.
Denke auch, daß das Wetter jetzt wieder besser wird, die Wassertemperatur geht auch langsam runter. Sollte passen.


----------



## CandMa (25. September 2020)

Guten Abend,
toller Bericht, sehr schön zu lesen!
Bin zurzeit in Kamperland, grade mächtig Wind hier...
Jemand in der nächsten Zeit ebenfalls hier und Lust gemeinsam etwas dem Barsch nachzustellen?
Schönen Abend!


----------



## _seabass_hunter (26. September 2020)

Bis Dienstag wird nix,  zu viel Wind und das  Wasser wird zu trüb und Sandig sein.


----------



## CandMa (26. September 2020)

Ja, das ist wohl war...
Bin noch bis Sonntag da. Würde mich freuen, wenn man such sieht.
Beste Grüße!


----------

